# Automatic Tonneau Vintage



## Daveace10 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everyone.

First timer with a very small watch collection but looking to make first big(ish) purchase. I've been looking for a nice tonneau watch for a while but nothing in my price range fits the bill. Unfortunately I've fallen in love with something which is vastly out of my price range:










I've had a look at a few new alternatives such as the Hamilton Jazzmaster but I would prefer something with a bit more age and character.

Requirements are:


Under Â£600 (~$950)

Automatic movement

Tonneau or rectangular face

Sturdy strap/bracelet (ideally metal but not a high priority)

Not gold/gold colour

Decent maker


Can anyone recommend any suitable options?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, you could take a look at Bulova. They do tonneau cases and automatics - and some of their 1940s and 1950s watches are very striking. Good movements as well.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Check out the Oris 'Miles' line-up ... very nice, and if you get lucky, may even be able to get one in a Chronograph configuration for what you're looking to spend!


----------



## Daveace10 (Sep 9, 2014)

Any recommendations on where to buy vintage watches from? I'm going to the watch fair in Birmingham next month.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

eBay, The-Saleroom, online s/h watch shops, the watch fairs...

Many people sneer at eBay, but my personal experience over the years has been good, on the whole, with just the odd clunker being bought - mainly through my inattention. If you do look on eBay, choose buyers with a good rating, who give a good description, who display good photos - including the movement - and who will answer any questions promptly and fully.

I've used a German seller called "Watch-Seller" who has a range of good quality vintage watches - very reliable. His eBay shop is called I*watch-seller*I

Watch fairs can be very good but you will have to haggle to get a good price.

As in any marketplace, it's caveat emptor...


----------



## Daveace10 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I buy lots on ebay but I assumed the watch listing would be peppered with fakes. I'll definitely take a closer look now.


----------

